# 2 19-Nors at the same time!?  OMFG!!



## Ezskanken (Apr 12, 2015)

LMAO!  Yeah I've read everything everybody has to say about it, both for those for and against it.  I myself have never tried it, so I've never commented on the matter, even though curiosity has always tugged at me.  Because in my mind it made sense with conservative doses     :32 (14):

Our next duty station is over seas, so I'm going to try and burn through my stash before we leave.  I ain't taking shit with me, "not even once..." - Luimarco LOL!

This is will be a 20 week run:

20 Week Cycle

Weeks 1-6: 60mg OT Kicker
Weeks 1-20: 300mg Tren E, 200mg Deca, 100mg Test E
Weeks 17-20: 20-30mg Winny Finish

Ancillaries

Prami: .5 E3D or .15 ED.
Exem: Don't think I will need it, but have it on hand.
Letro: I just always have it, just in case.
Cialis: 10mg tabs if needed.
Liver Support: Purchase from new company after I finish off IML's On Cycle Support.

Tren I normally run at 400mg.  That's where I like it to be with no uneccessary sides at all.  500mg is ok, but I feel like I'm walking that fine line which I don't like the feeling of.  600mg is way to much for me personally, I don't need that in my life.  With Tren I've always ran Test at 200mg.

Deca I've ran at 400mg in the past as well.  Very efficient dose for me, almost felt like I could have got a way with 300mg, but still very well tolerated by my body.  I kept my Test higher on Deca run's.    

I have been cruising on 100mg Test E a week.  All doses listed above give me wiggle room.  Personally I feel there is never a need to be outrages with dosing...EVER, but especially when doing personal experimentation.

I am 32 years old, a stay at home father of soon to be 4.  Wife has tapped out on baby making (not the practicing part ha ha), so there is no worry for me in that department. 

Blast Off in 3...2...1!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2015)

Your ancillaries are mixed up. Prami if you need it exemestane 12.5mg eod or e3d.  If you control e2 you will never need Prami. Prami is a nasty drug. Don't take it unless you must (which you won't).


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 12, 2015)

One dose of prami made me sick for a week.


----------



## KingTolo (Apr 12, 2015)

You guys make.it sound terrible lmao

Haha 
Yws running two 19-nors together isnt some.magical shit to create the next big thing it only shuts you down hard which if you stay on gear year round not a big deal lmao

Anyhow i looked thru my log and hes what i found for u doses i ran

Test E 750
Tren E 1g
Winny oral 80mg a day
Decca 500
Eq 700

That was ran for a total of 16 weeks, gained well but body was shut down after that cycle i used prami and adex during cycle.post cycle hcg and clomid and my body still seemed nuked! So i did what KingTolo does best get back on cycle, i started hitting test prop and masterone 150mg a piece ED and took proviron fixed me right up. 

"Btw i actually also got my girl pregnent midway thru that cycle as well"


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 12, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your ancillaries are mixed up. Prami if you need it exemestane 12.5mg eod or e3d.  If you control e2 you will never need Prami. Prami is a nasty drug. Don't take it unless you must (which you won't).



I understand everbody is different, but I never take AI's.  Even on 750mg of Test E (UGL) a week may labs came back at 4850ng/dl 3 days after my last pin.  My E2 was only 17 points out of range (2013).  That was on a 12 week run, with no AI, and nothing wrong with my nips.  So even then 12.5mg of exem EOD or E3D for 100mg a Test E is over kill for me.  In my opinion nothing wrong with a little extra estrogen.  On 250mg of Test E (UGL) a week my labs came back >1500, and my E2 was 32.7ng/dl in a range of 7.6-49.6 (2012).  Again no AI used.  On 500mg Test E (Norma Greece Amps) a week my labs came back >1500, and my E2 was 49.2 in a range of 7.6-48.6 (2011).  Again no AI used.  

Now the Prami I probably could have used on my Deca runs, but nothing was concerning enough to try.  Water bloat of course, but I kickstarted that cycle with 50mg of Dbol/ED for 6 weeks.  Again nothing concerning physically, and labs showed nothing to worry about.  For some reason I can't find my base lab for 2012 and 2013 anywhere. My base lab for this year (2015) shows my E2 at 18.9 in a range of 7.6 - 47.6.  My test levels came in at 337 in a range of 348-1197.  Those are off cycle (No PCT/10 months off) labs.  



Steelers4Life said:


> One dose of prami made me sick for a week.



Did you take it in the morning of night?  Night time seems to be the best time to take it, because if it does make you feel off you'll be sleeping anyway.  I'm going to work up to it though.  I'm going to start with .10 ED, might not even do it every 3 days.  Keeping levels leveled lol!



KingTolo said:


> You guys make.it sound terrible lmao
> 
> Haha
> Yws running two 19-nors together isnt some.magical shit to create the next big thing it only shuts you down hard which if you stay on gear year round not a big deal lmao
> ...



I have 2 boys off cycle, and 2 girls on cycle lol!  Maybe my estrogen was a little high (bro science statement) lmao!


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 12, 2015)

I took it at night and woke up sick.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2015)

Ezskanken said:


> I understand everbody is different, but I never take AI's.  Even on 750mg of Test E (UGL) a week may labs came back at 4850ng/dl 3 days after my last pin.  My E2 was only 17 points out of range (2013).  That was on a 12 week run, with no AI, and nothing wrong with my nips.  So even then 12.5mg of exem EOD or E3D for 100mg a Test E is over kill for me.  In my opinion nothing wrong with a little extra estrogen.  On 250mg of Test E (UGL) a week my labs came back >1500, and my E2 was 32.7ng/dl in a range of 7.6-49.6 (2012).  Again no AI used.  On 500mg Test E (Norma Greece Amps) a week my labs came back >1500, and my E2 was 49.2 in a range of 7.6-48.6 (2011).  Again no AI used.
> 
> Now the Prami I probably could have used on my Deca runs, but nothing was concerning enough to try.  Water bloat of course, but I kickstarted that cycle with 50mg of Dbol/ED for 6 weeks.  Again nothing concerning physically, and labs showed nothing to worry about.  For some reason I can't find my base lab for 2012 and 2013 anywhere. My base lab for this year (2015) shows my E2 at 18.9 in a range of 7.6 - 47.6.  My test levels came in at 337 in a range of 348-1197.  Those are off cycle (No PCT/10 months off) labs.
> 
> ...


I think you missed the point. Without elevated e2 you won't have prolactin issues.  I am the same way I can run lots of gear with no e2 sides ever.  So for guys like us the prami/caber is never going to be needed.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 12, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think you missed the point. Without elevated e2 you won't have prolactin issues.  I am the same way I can run lots of gear with no e2 sides ever.  So for guys like us the prami/caber is never going to be needed.



Ah I see now.  Thanks for clearing that up.  I'll see how everything goes for sure.  At least I'll have everything on hand then ha ha!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 12, 2015)

Fukk you guys that have no e2 sides. Fukk u deep inside your hairy assholes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2015)

Ezskanken said:


> Ah I see now.  Thanks for clearing that up.  I'll see how everything goes for sure.  At least I'll have everything on hand then ha ha!


You mind logging this here for us?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 12, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Fukk you guys that have no e2 sides. Fukk u deep inside your hairy assholes.



I think you and I have the hairiest chocolate starfishes here Ecks.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 12, 2015)

Running decca at 600mg and tren-e (just bumped to) 600mg and feel great. Not really getting any more sides than running tren-e alone. Using cabser and adex, haven't had any issues so far. Probably going to be switching them up to npp and tren-a for a cut here soon and looking forward to tightening up a bit more for summer/beach/pool weather.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 12, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think you missed the point. Without elevated e2 you won't have prolactin issues.  I am the same way I can run lots of gear with no e2 sides ever.  So for guys like us the prami/caber is never going to be needed.



This is how I am if I understand this right. But if I miss a dose of adex, to often or to late, then I'll start noticing some sides of prolactin. Regardless tho, I like taking cabser with a lil cailis. That combo makes for SUPER FAT LOADS n ORGASMS!!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 12, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> You mind logging this here for us?



For sure!  I'll just start it here if that' ok, and you can move it to the members logs area?  I will officially start with the gear on my next pin which is Tuesday.  OT will start tomorrow!  Gonna load up a bunch of slin pins this coming week. 



goodfella said:


> Running decca at 600mg and tren-e (just bumped to) 600mg and feel great. Not really getting any more sides than running tren-e alone. Using cabser and adex, haven't had any issues so far. Probably going to be switching them up to npp and tren-a for a cut here soon and looking forward to tightening up a bit more for summer/beach/pool weather.



Thanks for sharing!  I hate short esters because I hate pinning lol!  I was originally thinking 500mg Tren E, 300mg Deca, and 200mg Test E, but that's a gram of gear, and I'm done with those days personally.  But like I stated earlier there is a little bit of wiggle room in there.  As of now my doses combined can still fit in a 1cc slin pin lol, so I'm happy!


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 12, 2015)

I just realized I lied about the slin pin, damn it!  Oh well, gotta burn up everything anyway.  My measurements will be approximate since I'll be using the 3cc barrels now.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 12, 2015)

goodfella said:


> Running decca at 600mg and tren-e (just bumped to) 600mg and feel great. Not really getting any more sides than running tren-e alone. Using cabser and adex, haven't had any issues so far. Probably going to be switching them up to npp and tren-a for a cut here soon and looking forward to tightening up a bit more for summer/beach/pool weather.



What you running your test at?


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 14, 2015)

April 13

Height: 6'
Starting Weight: 245-250
Goal of Cycle: Keep the fluff in check, get stronger, get wiser, and get sexy-er!  :32 (15):

Current Best Lifts:
Bench: 315 x 5 Reps x 5 Sets
Squat: 425 x 3 Reps x 5 Sets
Deads: 525 x 3 reps x 4 Sets (Failed on the 5th)
- With the help of this forum I am approaching my deads from a different angle.  Singles for a while, no straps for a bit, and straight up grip and rip.

Today I started the OT.  30mg this afternoon, and another 30mg preworkout tonight in about an hour.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm just going to be updating the 3 main lifts, noting else for this log.  First pin of this cycle is today, which just happened and made me aware of some things.  For "ezness" sakes, I'm bumping tren up to 400, deca will stay at 200, and test at 100 for now.  I also realized I still have jugs of NPP and I need to finish of this damn tren a as well.  So I'm going to be doing 50/50 EOD till they are gone.  Once my deca jug is out, I'm going to burn through my deca 300 so deca will be bumped up to 300 then.  Again just for the sake of making it easier to draw up.  I might bump test up to 250, but not unless I feel I need to.  If I run out before 20 weeks that's good to me.  Whatever is left is going to the local dump lol!


----------



## Ezskanken (May 7, 2015)

Shucks life's been life lately, but no complaints about it ha ha!  Things are going good.  I cut the OT early because everything else was kicking in, and didn't need the boost anymore.  Although I did like what the OT did for me for workouts.  I ended up just doing it 60mg preworkout.

Here is a picture of 2 weeks ago vs. yesterday.  Lifts are getting up there for sure.  Will hopefully be posting video's of them soon.  Current weight is 255.  Gained a bit even though I have cut calories tremendously!  I'll take in 30g of carbs on my workout days, and zero on my rest days.  Protein is still around 250g-300g everyday.  My fats I don't really count.  I drink coconut milk, snack on natty PB (extra crunchy of course), and evoo straight up or drizzeled over my meals.  

I'll splurge here and there.  Usually the day after heavy squats or heavy deads.  Pizza, ice cream, cereal, I ain't scared lol!


----------



## Ezskanken (May 7, 2015)

What do you guys use to resize an image on your ipad or iphone?  It's telling me the image is to big to upload...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 7, 2015)

Ezskanken said:


> What do you guys use to resize an image on your ipad or iphone?  It's telling me the image is to big to upload...



Imugr or postimage


----------



## goodfella (May 7, 2015)

Image shack lets you post on the site and then copy n paste the link to it. What I always use cus I'm a booob when it comes to posting anything on here without a link to it. Hope this cycle is treating you well. Had to cut my tren-e short once I got to 600 mg and was a few weeks in (shud have stayed at 400mg ha). So will be switching it up to the shorts (NPP/Tren-a/wit andropen) of both of these soon to lean out. Keep posting up how this all works out for you and how your experience was with the two. man 

And damn man! you say on your lifting days you only take in 30 gram of carbs =O and then zero on rest days? How the heck you do that man? You most got those good genetics.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 7, 2015)

goodfella said:


> Image shack lets you post on the site and then copy n paste the link to it. What I always use cus I'm a booob when it comes to posting anything on here without a link to it. Hope this cycle is treating you well. Had to cut my tren-e short once I got to 600 mg and was a few weeks in (shud have stayed at 400mg ha). So will be switching it up to the shorts (NPP/Tren-a/wit andropen) of both of these soon to lean out. Keep posting up how this all works out for you and how your experience was with the two. man
> 
> And damn man! you say on your lifting days you only take in 30 gram of carbs =O and then zero on rest days? How the heck you do that man? You most got those good genetics.



I've tried 30g of carbs before this cycle, and it absolutely sucked!  I'll blend up 1/2C of old fashioned oats into powder, then mix it in my shaker with coconut milk about 2 hours before I hit the gym.  To be honest, I think the only reason why I'm getting away with feeling good and doing good in the gym is the gear running through me.  

I'm gonna see what I can do about those pictures.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 7, 2015)

Ok I think I know why it won't let my upload the pictures.  I have 2 pictures in my upload folder that I need to delete, just need to figure out how to do so.


----------



## RISE (May 7, 2015)

I'm just here to join in in the "prami f'n sucks".  Get caber.  Prami makes me feel like utter butthole and cause me to have insomnia.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 7, 2015)

Hope this works

http://imgur.com/eTHSVxi

250lbs. vs. 255lbs
2 week time lapse between pictures.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 7, 2015)

Last night was my heavy deads day.

135 x 2 x 2
225 x 2 x 2
315 x 2 x 2
405 x 2 x 2
495 x 1
515 x 1
525 x 1
535 x 1
545 x 1 x 4
- But my belt on after my second set at this weight.

545 x 1 x Failed

I am surprised my grip lasted.  My grip didn't fail, my body was exhausted.  All I did was pull the slack out of the bar and I knew it wasn't going to be good LOL!

My previous heavy deads session I just did 495 for a single 10x.  Last night I wanted to feel the weight out, and kind of get a new starting point which I think I found.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 10, 2015)

Yesterday was my bench day.  315 x 5 Reps x 5 Sets.  Back to where I was before the time off, so that's good.  

I'll post a couple videos later today of this mornings squat session.  445 x 3 Reps x 4 Sets, then I finished off the last set at 455 x 3.  I only took a video of my second set and last set.  Couldn't go without music my whole squat session lol!

Don't forget to tell all the mother's in your lives, Happy Mother's Day!  Have a good one everyone!


----------



## Ezskanken (May 10, 2015)

Okay that uploaded faster then I expected.  Here you go:

Second Set 445 x 3


----------



## Ezskanken (May 10, 2015)

Last Set 455 x 3


----------



## ToolSteel (May 10, 2015)

Not too shabby


----------



## Ezskanken (May 14, 2015)

At the docs for one of my kids check ups.  Snuck on the scale and weighed out 111.7kg/246lbs with cargo shorts, tank top, and slip ons.  Took a picture this morning to try and keep consistent with all the other pictures.  Look depleted for sure lol!  Last night was my speed dead routine.  Gonna try and hold out for a carb binge till after next weeks heavy dead session.


----------



## heady muscle (May 14, 2015)

KingTolo said:


> You guys make.it sound terrible lmao
> 
> Haha
> Yws running two 19-nors together isnt some.magical shit to create the next big thing it only shuts you down hard which if you stay on gear year round not a big deal lmao
> ...


Great run there.


----------



## heady muscle (May 14, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> One dose of prami made me sick for a week.



What dosage did you use. I haven't had a problem with it.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 21, 2015)

Today was heavy deads.

135 x 2
225 x 2
315 x 2
405 x 2
495 x 1
545 x 1
585 x 1 Miss.  Grip failed me at the lock out.  I under estimated how heavy 6 plates was big time.  No belt, no straps.
585 x 1 Good.  Made sure I gripped the bar good.  No belt, no straps.
455 x Not even once lol!
405 x 10 I just repped this out till I couldn't lift it anymore.  Grip, rip, reset, and go again.

Video of the 2 attempts at 6 plates being uploaded now.  1st video I used my own phone, so I had no music.  Video is clear though.  2nd attempt I asked somebody to film me so I could have my music.  Video quality is shitty for some reason, kind of upset about it but oh well.  I'll use my phone next time and sing in my head lol.


----------



## hulksmash (May 21, 2015)

I enjoyed Tren and Deca together.

If I remember correctly, I tried 1g Deca+400mg Tren at one point.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 21, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> I enjoyed Tren and Deca together.
> 
> If I remember correctly, I tried 1g Deca+400mg Tren at one point.



Huu wee that's big boy status right there.  

Deca has been the only compound I've tried that gives me bacne.  Not those cyst like ones, but the tiny ones which I hate either way.  Thought I could avoid that at 200mg, but they are popping up so I'm gonna drop the deca down to 100mg/week and see what happens.  Still keeping everything else the same.  Yesterday wrapped up week 5 for me on this run.  Loving it so far minus the bacne.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 21, 2015)

1st attempt - Miss


----------



## Ezskanken (May 21, 2015)

2nd attempt - Good


----------



## Ezskanken (May 21, 2015)

240 this morning.


----------



## widehips71 (May 21, 2015)

Good lifts.  Making me miss my dreads though


----------



## Ezskanken (May 22, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> Good lifts.  Making me miss my dreads though



Thanks man.  I know I set my goal to hit 600lbs by mid this year, and 675 by the end of the year.  But the last half of the year will be pretty damn busy so that goal might have to extend in to 2016.

Grow them dreads back!  This is my second time around with them.  I had to cut my first set because I got a job at a pretty exspensive school as the PE teacher, and they wouldn't have any of my dreads lol.  This time I have no reason to cut them, so I'll see how long I can go with them.  I just recently cut off 5''-6'' and feels so much better.  It's a love hate relationship though, but I like it for now.  

How long you have yours for?


----------



## widehips71 (May 22, 2015)

Ezskanken said:


> How long you have yours for?



I let it grow for about six and half.  They got down to my ass and it was just to the point where they got in the way of everything.  Cooking, eating, sleeping, putting a shirt on, even sitting in a chair....all became a chore.  I've thought about doing them again but I'll enjoy the convenience of short hair for awhile.  Everybody thinks you don't have to do shit for dreads.  Not true!  Not if you want to keep them clean and looking tight.  They're a lot of work!


----------



## Ezskanken (May 22, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> I let it grow for about six and half.  They got down to my ass and it was just to the point where they got in the way of everything.  Cooking, eating, sleeping, putting a shirt on, even sitting in a chair....all became a chore.  I've thought about doing them again but I'll enjoy the convenience of short hair for awhile.  Everybody thinks you don't have to do shit for dreads.  Not true!  Not if you want to keep them clean and looking tight.  They're a lot of work!



That's some major hang time right there!  That's bad ass.  I think just past my shoulders is perfect.  I hear you on keeping them tidy and clean.  I'm kinda OCD, so right now as I head into month 8 they looking better, but still rough lol!  I know once I past that year mark again I'll be golden.  What it'd be like again to have short hair...stop the temptation lol!  A lot of people trip out when they see my dreads, I usually always wear my long sleeve hoodie to the gym.  I might use a short sleeve shirt on the weekends when I go early in the morning because nobody is there.

Maybe I'll get strong like Samson though ha ha!


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 22, 2015)

Nice lifting homie.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 24, 2015)

Today was bench day.  

320 x 5 Reps x 4 Sets
325 x 6 Reps x 1 Set

I'm pretty stoked about my bench.  Haven't benched in a couple years while I was doing DC.  Flat bench isn't allowed.  I mean people do do it, but then then ain't doing DC.  Tomorrow is heavy squats, so in gonna wake up 2.5 hours early and take in my 30g of carbs and 6 xl egg whites.  Other then that I usually go in fasted when I workout in the early morning, and take in 10g bcaa's before I leave the house, and sip on another 10g while in in the gym.  Cut my fast when I take my protein shake after workout.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 31, 2015)

Pulled 600 this morning!  Failed on my first try because my grip slipped.  An old timer came by and told me to chalk the bar, so I did.  Second attemp I got it up.  Working on getting the video from the guy who filmed it, but he's saying its to big to email.  So I'm going to see what can be done for that.

Have a good one everybody!


----------



## Ezskanken (May 31, 2015)

Yesterday was incline bench.  My weight for the sets was 285 x 5.  First set went up to easy.  But I could feel that feeling of tightness stemming out from my arm pit towards the center of my chest.  Last time I pushed threw I heard, "pop pop" ha ha.  Song didn't push it, and stopped right there.  Did light weight the rest of the session.  I'll probably rest chest for a couple weeks.  Ice and roll it out.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 7, 2015)

Thought my chest was feeling better yesterday so I went for it on bench day.  325 x 5.  Got to my 4th set, and on my third rep I felt it coming back so I called it a day after that.

Today was heavy squats.  455 x 2 x 6, 475 x 2, 485 x 1, 495 x 1.  Somebody just got on the leg press when unfinished my 5 sets, so I said just keep squatting then lol.

Wish I would have went for 500, but there's always another time.






Everything going great besides the right pec.  Dropping the deca down has eliminated all signs of bacne.  Perfect because it's tank top season for me lol.


----------

